
What Happens When You Take 550 Doses of LSD at Once - miles
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pkeqd8/what-happens-lsd-overdose
======
pickdenis
There are reports of ingestion of incredible amounts of LSD known as
"thumbprints," wherein a brave person sticks their thumb in raw crystal LSD
and presses it into their palm (or tongue).

[https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1427364](https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1427364)

